# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Methyl bromide shortage.

## Dave A

Here in KZN I have been told by suppliers that a methyl bromide supply crisis is looming due to a court action over supplier allocations.

However, at last week's PestBiz, upcountry suppliers did not think there was a supply problem.

Can anyone give any information that will shed light on the issue?

----------


## Dave A

I believe stock of methyl bromide has now run out in parts of the country!!

----------

